# Bob Sykes from the fishes eye



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I did some free diving in the middle yesterday. The inside of the bumpers and the pilings to the North of the bumpers. I saw a handful of slot Reds, plenty of 4-5 lb. Sheepies, and the Black Snapper are getting thick (1-2 lb. range). Hope this helps.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Be careful! There's a bunch of sharks in there!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Gulf Breeze side?


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

went to the gb side this morning looking for spanish....no luck. went out to navarre pier....no luck. Dolphins were keeping everything spooked....and away from the pier. They would move in between the pier and schools of ladyfish and push them just out of casting reach. Pretty dang smart


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

sikes has quite a few slot reds, as well as some beasts well over 40 inches. quite a few sharks showing up and lots of stingrays. spanish are still moving through just gotta time em right. havent caught any snapper yet, just a matter of time cause i keep hearing about em. theres my little tidbit of an addition to this.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'm about to start looking for mangroves maybe this weekend.


----------

